# Cards fans??



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Any Cards fans on here?? Cardinals take out Padres 3 games to 1. On to the Mets. How bout all the disapointed Twins fans jump on the Cardinal wagon and help take out another New York team? :beer:


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

My mom likes the cards because its her favorite bird :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> How bout all the disapointed Twins fans jump on the Cardinal wagon


How about not.

I'll cheer for an NL team when the Cubbies make the WS, just to cheer for the underdog...but that's about it.

I think I'll go watch the '87 World Series highlight DVD...neener, neener, neener. :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Why would AL fans switch to a NL team??? :eyeroll:

I'm pulling for the A's.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

They would switch just to be nice to me. :lol: That 87 series comment was just a little harsh there MR Simonson. What time is that Twins game on Tuesday? :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

OK....since we are being critical here....ANY team in the Al Central would have won the NL Central :beer: .....even lowly KC.Talk about a dead division.Fortunately for St. Louis someone HAD to make the playoffs and it almost wasn't them.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I don't know what time the next Twins game is on, but whatever is on in its place is certainly better than the impotent offense and terrible base running skills the Cards displayed against Glavine and the Mets last night.

A pop-em-out, throw-em-out DP? THAT was pathetic.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Yep, that was pretty pathetic. Everyone makes mistakes sometimes though. Series tied up 2-2. We got our azzes handed to us last night 12-5.   Bullpen had been pretty good up until last night. Hadn't gave up a run for 20-something innings, then decided to give up about 7 or 8 in one inning.  Honestly if we do happen to squeak by the Mets, I expect Detroit to hand us a pretty good spanking. Goes for the Mets too, it they make it. Tigers are looking pretty good the last couple off weeks.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah, that cardinals offensive line really blew it., I thought Leinart really played well........OH are you guys still talking baseball.....I thought that was over.


----------



## ccorces1 (Oct 17, 2006)

game 7, yes!!


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

"OK....since we are being critical here....ANY team in the Al Central would have won the NL Central .....even lowly KC.Talk about a dead division.Fortunately for St. Louis someone HAD to make the playoffs and it almost wasn't them."

Hmmmnnnn.......Well then....I guess someone HAD to make the playoffs, and someone did HAVE to become the world champions. :wink: :beer: Even though Detroit did help a lot, what with all the errors, we will take it. A win is a win and that is what good teams do...take advantage of all the mistakes the other team makes. Our pitchers all came through big time. What a weekend around here. World Series win on Friday night. Duck season opened Sat morning. Couldn't get much better.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Congrats to the St. Louis Cards. :beer:

To bad no one was watching other than the 2 teams in it.Lowest TV ratings ever.

I would say Detroit lost more than St. Louis won.Poorest record of any team ever winning the WS.

Young pitchers and to many errors let them win.Anyway....good job St. Louis.By the way.....I still say any team from the AL Central would have won the NL Central.Them winning the WS doesn't change that.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yes, yes. St. Louis won. A begrudging congrats to you and your redbirds gaddy.  I sorta spaced on the WS after the rain-delay game. Must have been that "War At Home" marathon they ran during the delay. Ugh.

Now...back to the '87 world series highlight DVD.


----------

